# Appaloosas - anyone got one?Temperament and height questions



## Storminateacup (21 January 2010)

I am looking at a gorgeous ID X Cob who is also an Appaloosa. He is 16.2hh at rising 4. sire 15. 2hh heavy gypsy cob Appaloosa, Dam ID/ISH 16.1hh. 
Firstly I was wondering what his final height may be, and secondly also does anyone have anything to say about the temperament of Appaloosa? 
Personally I cannot see how temperament can be genetically linked with colouring,  but I have also heard that Duns have wonderful natures and are very amenable and no ones ever had a bad one!". So maybe there is something in it. 

Apart from problem with keeping him clean (!!! he has a  white based coat with spots and a pink nose) , can anyone give me pros and cons of keeping an Appy - if there are any. 

One thing I had wondered, would be whether there would be any restrictions on classes I could take him in.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





thanks folks

Post pics if you have any Appys please


----------



## jessamess (21 January 2010)

Never had one always fancied one haha all I know is they tend to lack/have very thin manes and tails haha!!! 

xx


----------



## Storminateacup (21 January 2010)

Funnily enough Sire has a lovely thick tail and so does this horse.


----------



## lindsayH (21 January 2010)

I don't know about horses, but colour is definately linked to personality in cats. Having worked with them for years, I can safely say we call tortoiseshell cats 'naughty torties' for a reason! I think there may be some difference in appaloosa the breed and appaloosa the colour. Your classic appy has a very sparse tail and is quite light in build. This type/breed seem to have a reputation for being 'full of character' and a little stubborn, but very loyal when you gain their trust. Mine certainly conforms to this! The heavier build ones I've met seem a bit different, much more straightforward, but I guess all horses are different. From a cleaning point of view it does depend on the coat pattern but I've found that some stains can be disguised as spots! You can show in any class suitable for his type, plus odd coloured classes.


----------



## soupdragon71 (21 January 2010)

Sorry - knew a gorgeous looking dun that was an absolute s**t. My horse got on with anything turned out with him until this one - ran at him with ears back and teeth bared - meant it. Unfortunately he came off the worst with half his side sliced off and 6 weeks off work. He hated that horse - it was a s**t with his rider as well so I think my boy is a very good judge of character. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. It was just very opinionated and rider was a bit useless so no surprise it was like that - was stunning to look at and I do love duns but this one put me off for life!!


----------



## Amys_Babies (21 January 2010)

I have quite a few some of the are appaloosa x's. I find them very kind and laid back in there temperament. My stallion who is purebred and now 3 has quite a good mane and tail. Heres a few pics of him...













My filly in signiture is part bred appaloosa and she has a really thick mane and tail.


----------



## lindsayH (21 January 2010)

Amys_Babies, your boy is GORGEOUS! I'm in love...


----------



## Amys_Babies (21 January 2010)

Thank you! He is a real sweetie first to gate, head on your shoulder asking for a fuss kind of lad. Havent experienced any stubborn behaviour with him as hes just chilled out and goes with the flow. As long as he has food and attention hes happy.

Though my filly does show quite a lot of stubborn behaviour when she decides she doesnt want to do something she can be very awkward to persuade otherwise.


----------



## Storminateacup (21 January 2010)

The one I am looking at is a good middleweight Irish Sports horse type. Not light weight at all. Daddy is a Gypsy Vanner Cob

Soupdragon - thats the first I ve heard of a bad Dun - there had to be one!
All your Appys are beautiful, I think mine is bordering on being a "Few spot" Appy though hes got more than many I ve seen he is not as dark as the ones you ve shown, more diluted I d say.

What about height?


----------



## suzyseymour (22 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
I don't know about horses, but colour is definately linked to personality in cats. Having worked with them for years, I can safely say we call tortoiseshell cats 'naughty torties' for a reason! I think there may be some difference in appaloosa the breed and appaloosa the colour. Your classic appy has a very sparse tail and is quite light in build. This type/breed seem to have a reputation for being 'full of character' and a little stubborn, but very loyal when you gain their trust. Mine certainly conforms to this! The heavier build ones I've met seem a bit different, much more straightforward, but I guess all horses are different. From a cleaning point of view it does depend on the coat pattern but I've found that some stains can be disguised as spots! You can show in any class suitable for his type, plus odd coloured classes.


[/ QUOTE ]

The bit about - Your classic appy has a very sparse tail and is quite light in build. This type/breed seem to have a reputation for being 'full of character' and a little stubborn, but very loyal when you gain their trust. This totally sums my mare up.  

When ridden, you couldn't try and force her into do anything or she would totally take the P.  A couple of AIs learned this very quickly when they rode her.

I have had her for 20 year, she is now 28.  Wouldn't change her for the world.


Minski about 10 years ago.


----------



## Storminateacup (22 January 2010)

Oh wow what a stunner -  Shes film star material!


----------



## suzyseymour (22 January 2010)

Thanks    
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I think she's a total, babe, but then I'm slightly bias!


----------



## millitiger (22 January 2010)

Pilfer is appaloosa x tb- no spots sadly.

he can be a bit hot headed and strong sometimes but is honest as the day is long, a fabulous jumper and generally just a super horse!
in 6 years he has never napped, bucked, reared- even taken a step backwards without being asked.











(please ignore my leg position in this one!)


----------



## Wishful (22 January 2010)

They can be more prone to uveitis than other breeds, also come across a few stubborn ones.


----------



## km0214 (22 January 2010)

I have two (one is xTB).  Appys are very trainable and very loyal, they are generally quite reliable but do certainly have character.  My TB x is 16.2hh and is fizzy and up for it (possibly comes from the TB part) but also very trainable and will try her hand at anything and generally quite good at everything.  My other girl is only two and a half but has a very calm, sweet nature and picks everything up quickly, I would guess she will make about 15.2hh.  As for classes, if you are considering entering coloured classes I would check prior to the show if the judge is happy for Appaloosas to enter the coloured classes- I have learned the hard way that some judges are not pleased to see them in the coloured classes.


----------



## ladyt25 (22 January 2010)

Have to say I know nothing about them and they don't particularly appeal but I saw this ad the other day and I do like this one's colouring - just a bit different!

http://www.horsemart.co.uk/advert/3_yrs_16_0_hh_appaloosa_appaloosa_horse_dorset/82824


----------



## perryhillbay (22 January 2010)

I had a Appy who was full of "character" if you can call it that! He was an absolute sod. Don't think it's an appy thing in general, it's like every breed, every horse is different.

Things to expect, a tail that goes around like a helicopter, they have VERY swishy tails, my boy's mane rubbed right off to nothing in the winter and was very sparse in the summer, but his tail wasn't too bad. He was a gorgeous looking boy, just a shame that he had such an attitude problem.

He was 16.1-16.2hh. Pictures below:

 [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image] 
 [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image]


----------



## alsxx (22 January 2010)

I have a part bred Appy, she's fab! As she's only part bred she has a normal mane and tail, but everything else is true appy characteristics. I'm not entirely sure exactly what 'colour' she is, but I have seen a few spitting images of her - and I think she is very pretty. She's in my sig but not the best pic for seeing her colour, plus she's coloured out even more now.

She's very chilled out and easy going, but has a huge personality at the same time, if she doesn't want to do something she wont. 

The pinky skin can be an issue with sunburn, and the flies are uber attracted to her eyes for some reason.


----------



## Storminateacup (22 January 2010)

FizzyBombBomb yours has the same markings as mine. Does it seem more faded in the winter coat? Because the pics of my one are taken in october, just hope the spots will be more pronounced in his summer coat. Someone mentions uveitis, thats soreness around the eyes or ingrowing eyelash hairs?. 
I think my boy looks like he has pink spots  around the eyes  and a pink nose.
Not seen him in the flesh yet, as buying unseen from far away!
I know, insane but I ve fallen in love.


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (22 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
I am looking at a gorgeous ID X Cob who is also an Appaloosa. He is 16.2hh at rising 4. sire 15. 2hh heavy gypsy cob Appaloosa, Dam ID/ISH 16.1hh. 
Firstly I was wondering what his final height may be, and secondly also does anyone have anything to say about the temperament of Appaloosa? 
Personally I cannot see how temperament can be genetically linked with colouring,  but I have also heard that Duns have wonderful natures and are very amenable and no ones ever had a bad one!". So maybe there is something in it. 

Apart from problem with keeping him clean (!!! he has a  white based coat with spots and a pink nose) , can anyone give me pros and cons of keeping an Appy - if there are any. 

One thing I had wondered, would be whether there would be any restrictions on classes I could take him in.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





thanks folks

Post pics if you have any Appys please  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

There are no restrictions on classes though you may get the odd judge who isnt a fan..
We have two cob x appy/ID and wouldnt have anything else if they are typical of the type. They have VERY thick manes and tails and hate having them pulled  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Mine like rolling until they are completely minging eg:





i use persil on tails and if really foul then i use a very dilute solution of fairy powder- rinsed very carefully. Boots do a factor 50 sunscreen for kids that waterproof and contains insect repellant which is fab on noses. The best thing is a combo rugs the whole time whether fly rugs in summer or turnouts.






they both love hanging with us and having a fuss. I have found them eager and trainable but both are possesive with food and dislike their territory being invaded whilst eating-face pulling rather than feet waving though:






I have io who is 15.1hh roan &amp; white cob x 16.1hh Cruising grandson - he is 16.1hh and may go another inch. Here he is with my OH:






and after i gave up trying to pull his mane and hogged him!





He is a superb jumper:







Harry is io's half brother- same dad but a 14hh Piebald cob mum. He is 15hh and may go another inch











P.S answers on a postcard as to what colour Harry is!


----------



## lizness (22 January 2010)

Hi,
Have a 15.3h mare out of a coloured cob by an appaloosa.
She is lovely, a very nice horse. Very honest, bit stubborn but reliable and easy horse.


----------



## perryhillbay (22 January 2010)

He seemed more grey in his summer coat, and whiter in this winter coat (Unless I clipped as then you could see the grey, but the spots were always there and very pronounced.


----------



## zandp (22 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Your classic appy has a very sparse tail and is quite light in build. This type/breed seem to have a reputation for being 'full of character' and a little stubborn, but very loyal when you gain their trust. Mine certainly conforms to this! /quote]

That's mine described to a T too, she's a leopard spot, QH/TB but omg definitely has character and is amazingly loyal.  Mine's 4, backed last year and has been turned away up until now.  I'm just starting in hand hacks and longlining again and can't wait until it's a bit lighter when I plan to start hacking her out for the summer.


----------



## spottybotty (22 January 2010)

Yep have one and she is a fantastic little horse. She does have an opinionthough! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 But I would not swap her for the world. she is 15hh.










She has a terribly sparse mane and forlock. 
I was also lucky to own this boy in the late 70`s. He was BApS Reserve Champion three times in the late 70`s early 80`s. he was 16.2. He was 4 in this picture, it was his first ever ridden show and he was Supreme champion of show.


----------



## hessy12 (22 January 2010)

I have had my appaloosa for 4 years. For info on the breed, try the british appaloosa horse society website which has horses for sale. I use my appaloosa for hunting and jumping, he also won a coloured class. They can turn a hand to most things and like others say, are very loyal and try hard, but tend to be laid back. He can go all day, loves jumping but is not the best at dressage.
I wish i knew how to add a photo of my boy, but i don't!  The photos of the appy's people have posted are just lovely tho! I have always had spotty's and love them, but obviously I am 100% biased! Good luck finding a horse you like.


----------



## Blaise (22 January 2010)

I've only had my appy filly for a few weeks now but have found her to be so laid back she's almost horizontal. I've walked her up &amp; down the lane, she's seen cows, tractors, cars, waded through puddles etc and not batted an eyelid yet. I rode an appy gelding a lot when i was younger and he was the laziest so and so i'd ever sat on. On the other hand my friend had spottys for years and some of hers could be a bit of a handful to ride. Not naughty, just lively and opinionated! I think it just depends on the individual. Loads of people say chestnut mares are fiery but i think i've had 2 of the most laid back chestnut mares ever.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Here are some pics of my girly. Please excuse her weight, not had her long and she wasn't in the best condition when i had her  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 We're getting there slowly though.


----------



## freckles22uk (22 January 2010)

Hi, 

Ive got 5 appaloosas, all pure bred..... mines height range from 14-1 upto 16hh...

Manes and tails, well only my stallion has a fine mane (decent tail) the rest all have good manes and tails, and Ticky and her son Moonshine have nice thick ones..

nature... yes they can be a bit stubborn, but ive found all mine loving and freindly, and very nosey, cant do any thing in the field without one of them breathing down your neck....they all seem to be quick to learn too....

They seem to be good doers!.. Freckles could live on fresh air!!  

The are very adaptable, 2 of mine lived in the UK until I bought them with me to Spain.. and now they have to cope with tempretures of -10 and snow in winter... to hot dry summers where its gets in the high 40s'c 

One thing with them though.... if you are buying one because you love its spots... check its parents, if one is grey, there is a 50% chance that it carries the greying gene and will lose its spots as it gets older... (breeding to greys is a big no-no in the appaloosa world..)  though a ''few spot'' is something different

join www.spotties.org.uk  great site for spottie owners... the site has just been 're-done' 

If you want to see what all this years foals look like or want to see more photos... im on Facebook... Mariola Appaloosas Spain


Freckles (from the UK) with Harley at 3 days old  (freckles is now infoal to Moonshine, hehe.... before he was gelded) 






Harley.... my stallion last year... what a big softy he is...he follows me round like a dog...yes this is the same horse as above...but he has now 'coloured out'' 






Harley and me this winter....mmmm snow in Spain!!






Moonshine...(now gelding) first time being sat on by my daughter..






Ticky (moonshine mum) and infoal to the same stallion for a full brother/sister






Kimera (who actually is appyxTB.... shes is infoal to Harley..)


----------



## seabiscuit (22 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
I had a Appy who was full of "character" if you can call it that! He was an absolute sod. Don't think it's an appy thing in general, it's like every breed, every horse is different.

Things to expect, a tail that goes around like a helicopter, they have VERY swishy tails, my boy's mane rubbed right off to nothing in the winter and was very sparse in the summer, but his tail wasn't too bad. He was a gorgeous looking boy, just a shame that he had such an attitude problem.

He was 16.1-16.2hh. Pictures below:

[/ QUOTE ]

Is that F? Is he 12 years old now and missing two ribs?


----------



## Parkranger (22 January 2010)

freckles22uk - Harvey is absolutely gorge! I want him!!


----------



## freckles22uk (22 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
  freckles22uk - Harvey is absolutely gorge! I want him!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

awww thank you..... he is my baby.. ive owned his mum since she was  5 months old... and he was the first foal I saw born, ive got such a bond with him.... but everyone laughs at him as he is so ''un-stallion'' like.. the spanish cant understand that he is sharing a field with 'his' mare, who is pregnant by him.. as they keep theirs stabled 24/7   ... and he often escapes his field and I find him at my front door in a morning... lol


----------



## shadowboy (22 January 2010)

I have a cob x appy. He changes colour all the time and has the sweetest temperament ever but is only 19 months so dont know how big he will be!


----------



## Dogstar (22 January 2010)

I have an appy x ID yearling. She is a real sweetheart; she does have attitude, but in a good way! Unfortunately she has the thin appy tail and a massive ID mane! I am very suspicious that she will go grey as her sire was a grey. She had the grey spectacles and her front end and legs have gone grey, but her spots are still very black so I think if she does fade it will take quite a long time. I will still love her without spots!!


----------



## Storminateacup (23 January 2010)

Your Appys are just like the one I am buying! Same colouring and same build lovely middleweights, but mine is 16.2hh now, just hoping he doesnt end up at 17.hh. 'Cos we'll need a new trailer. 

I am hoping that  he has a nice temperament as he has a lovely kind eye. 
Thanks for the tips on Persil and Fairy powder, I am making lots of notes here and writing list of stuff I need for the new horse already, and I not getting him 'til April! 
Io and Harry are just gorgeous. Are they homebred?


----------



## Storminateacup (23 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]

One thing with them though.... if you are buying one because you love its spots... check its parents, if one is grey, there is a 50% chance that it carries the greying gene and will lose its spots as it gets older... (breeding to greys is a big no-no in the appaloosa world..)  though a ''few spot'' is something different


[/ QUOTE ]

Hmmm interesting - Mummy is grey ID, Daddy very strongly coloured Appaloosa Cob. 


To everybody - Thanks for all your interesting replies and for putting up your pics. They at  all different and  beautiful and it does seem the temperament generally is pretty laid back, which is what I need in a young horse.

Cant post a picture as he s not mine yet, but will do so asap.


----------

